# Nach Neinstallation: Bildschirm flackert unregelmäßg kurz, und wie mache ich WLAN "immer an" ?



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2011)

*Nach Neinstallation: Bildschirm flackert unregelmäßg kurz, und wie mache ich WLAN "immer an" ?*

Ich hab statt win XP wieder win Vista auf meinem Acer 5920G installiert. Ich habe alle Treiber usw. installiert, die ich bei Acer finden konnte, dazu die aktuellen von nvidia für die 8600m GT. Nun flackert aber das Display unregelmäßig kurz, also das Bild geht ganz kurz aus (wirklich nur den Bruchteil einer Sekunde). Mal passiert das alle 3 Sekunden, mal alle 30 Sekunden, mal ist 5 Minuten Ruhe. Was kann da sein?

Und das WLAN ist nach dem Booten immer aus, sofern ich auch den Stecker ziehe. Es soll aber IMMER nach dem Booten an sein - früher war es immer so, wie beim Runterfahren, also: war es beim Runterfahren an, dann ist es auch beim erneuten Hochfahren an.


Ach ja: trotz aller Treiber, die ich finden konnte, werden zwei "Basis Systemgeräte" im Gerätemanager nicht erkannt. Was könnte das sein?


Danke


----------



## Shonun (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nach Neinstallation: Bildschirm flackert unregelmäßg kurz, und wie mache ich WLAN "immer an" ?*

Basis Systemgeräte => bezieht sich auf den Chipsatz vom Hersteller


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nach Neinstallation: Bildschirm flackert unregelmäßg kurz, und wie mache ich WLAN "immer an" ?*

Chipsatztreiber habe ich die drauf, die Acer anbietet. 

Ach ja: die OSD-Meldungen fehlen auch, also das grün eingeblendete wenn man zB lauter macht oder WLAN ein/aus usw.


----------



## Shonun (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nach Neinstallation: Bildschirm flackert unregelmäßg kurz, und wie mache ich WLAN "immer an" ?*

Da fehlt dir noch das Programm : LaunchManager


----------



## Communicator (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nach Neinstallation: Bildschirm flackert unregelmäßg kurz, und wie mache ich WLAN "immer an" ?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab statt win XP wieder win Vista auf meinem Acer 5920G installiert. Ich habe alle Treiber usw. installiert, die ich bei Acer finden konnte, dazu die aktuellen von nvidia für die 8600m GT. Nun flackert aber das Display unregelmäßig kurz, also das Bild geht ganz kurz aus (wirklich nur den Bruchteil einer Sekunde). Mal passiert das alle 3 Sekunden, mal alle 30 Sekunden, mal ist 5 Minuten Ruhe. Was kann da sein?



Kann es sein das Dein Breitbandkabel (flaches Kabel von der Tastatur zum Monitor) einen abbekommen hat während der neuen Installation ?? Evtl. während der Inst. mal das Kind in der Nähe und am Laptop "gebogen", oder Wackelkontakt...... ect.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Und das WLAN ist nach dem Booten immer aus, sofern ich auch den Stecker ziehe. Es soll aber IMMER nach dem Booten an sein - früher war es immer so, wie beim Runterfahren, also: war es beim Runterfahren an, dann ist es auch beim erneuten Hochfahren an.
> 
> 
> Ach ja: trotz aller Treiber, die ich finden konnte, werden zwei "Basis Systemgeräte" im Gerätemanager nicht erkannt. Was könnte das sein?
> ...



Für Treiber würde ich Dir das Programm "Driver Genius" ans Herz legen. Ist komerziell, die Testversion zeigt Dir aber mal auf, was dieses Programm für Deinen Kniecomputer an Treiber findet. Diese kannste Dir aber in der Testversion nicht runterladen und installieren, zeigen und Versionen der Treiber macht das Programm aber schon.

Gruß.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nach Neinstallation: Bildschirm flackert unregelmäßg kurz, und wie mache ich WLAN "immer an" ?*

Also, bei der Installation sollte nix passiert sein - vlt. geht aber auch die Graka hops, ich meine, dass es schon vor nem halben jahr mal kurzezeitig, aber dann auch 2-3 Sekunden am Stück mal geflimmert hatte ^^


----------



## Desmodontidae (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nach Neinstallation: Bildschirm flackert unregelmäßg kurz, und wie mache ich WLAN "immer an" ?*

Grundsätzlich sollten bei Notebooks bis zur mobilen 9er Nvida Serie die Treiber von der Herstellerseite genutzt werden. Auch die durch das Windows Update angebotenen Grafiktreiber sind zu meiden. 
Auch wenn Nvidia mittlerweile Treiber für die mobilen Chips anbietet. Sind einige Grafikchips speziell durch die Notebookhersteller angepasst und laufen nicht mit den WHQL Treibern von Nvidia.
Zudem sind die 7xxx und 8xxx Serien der mobilen Nvidia Chips anfällig für Überhitzung und frühzeitiges Ableben. Meistens macht sich das per häufig wiederhergestelltem Grafiktreiber bemerkbar, 
gefolgt von Artefakten, Streifen bis hin zur Basisdarstellung in wenig erfreulichen 640x480 bei 256 Farben. Schlußendlich bleibt dann irgendwann das Bild nach dem Einschalten schwarz. Manchmal
vernimmt man auch noch das wunderbare BIOS piieeep, piep piep piep.

Ob ein Wackelkontakt vorliegt, kann ja durch unterschiedliches Positionieren des Displays und vorsichtiges Drucken auf den Displaydeckel, mittig, herausgefunden werden. Zur Not mal aufschrauben und 
vorsichtig auf dem Displaykabel entlang tippen.

Für einen Blick ins System empfiehlt sich auch Castelwares CW-Sysinfo. Das kommt ohne Installation aus. Driver Genius bietet übrigens noch den Vorteil, dass es vor einer Neuinstallation alle Gerätetreiber sichern kann.
Allerdings nur in der Vollversion. Vom Programm DriverDetectiv kann ich hingegen nur abraten.

Das mit dem WLAN dürfte sich über den Dritek Launchmanager lösen oder aber man läd sich die aktuelle WiFi Suite von Intel für das entsprechende Modul runter. Alte Installation runter, neue drauf und dann unter
Benutzerdefiniert nur die Treiber. Am besten eigentlich nur Entpacken und manuel über den Gerätemanager dazu fügen. Restkonfig per Windows.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nach Neinstallation: Bildschirm flackert unregelmäßg kurz, und wie mache ich WLAN "immer an" ?*

So, danke an alle - es flackert mit den Treibern direkt von der Acer-Website nicht mehr, und die unbekannten Geräte war mein Cardreader, für den es keine Vista 64-Treiber gab, also die tauchten da erst gar nicht auf. Hab einfach die für vista 32 genommen, und nun sind keine unbekannten Geräte mehr da 

Jetzt hoff ich nur, dass auch die Sache wegen "WLAN aus, wenn Laptop vom Strom war" erledigt ist. Ansonsten muss ich mal die WiFi-Suite noch probieren.


----------



## Desmodontidae (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nach Neinstallation: Bildschirm flackert unregelmäßg kurz, und wie mache ich WLAN "immer an" ?*

Biddö, aber wie gesagt, am besten ohne dieses ganze Intel Suite Gedöns installieren. Was mir noch einfällt. Es gibt auch im BIOS manchmal die Möglichkeit WLAN after PowerOn an und abzuschalten.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nach Neinstallation: Bildschirm flackert unregelmäßg kurz, und wie mache ich WLAN "immer an" ?*

Hat auch so geklappt, vermutlich lag es an dieser Launchsoftware 


Wenn mein besch#a%&! internes DVB-T Modul auch unter XP laufen würde bzw. es eine kompatible Freeware gäb, hätt ich erst gar nicht neu installiert


----------



## Desmodontidae (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nach Neinstallation: Bildschirm flackert unregelmäßg kurz, und wie mache ich WLAN "immer an" ?*

Meinst du die Treiber oder ne Angug Software?

Acer 5920G mit Avermedia A310 Chip ... Ding Ding Ding, Airbus läßt grüßen^^
Ja, ich hab mal meine Treibersammlung durch geschaut. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht läßt sich der unter XP mit dem M103 für das Aspire 9500 installieren. Aber ich will es nicht beschreien^^


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nach Neinstallation: Bildschirm flackert unregelmäßg kurz, und wie mache ich WLAN "immer an" ?*

Ja, das Problem war auch nicht der Treiber, sondern dass ich keine dazu kompatible TV-Software gefunden hab - hab echt alles durchsucht, was es da so für DVB-T gibt, aber kein Programm hat den Chip dann auch nutzen können. Und ein MediaCenter gab es ja bei win XP noch nicht, erst ab der - kaum zu glauben  - XP Media Center Edition. Das Media Center von Vista hingegen erkennt den Chip sofort...


----------



## Desmodontidae (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nach Neinstallation: Bildschirm flackert unregelmäßg kurz, und wie mache ich WLAN "immer an" ?*

Problem ist zudem, dass die MCE Version in der Rohfassung keine TV Unterstützung bietet. 

Mit ProgDVB hab ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht: Download ProgDVB


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nach Neinstallation: Bildschirm flackert unregelmäßg kurz, und wie mache ich WLAN "immer an" ?*

Ich meine, damit ging es auhc nicht - aber is ja egal, ich hab ja jetzt vista drauf


----------



## Desmodontidae (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nach Neinstallation: Bildschirm flackert unregelmäßg kurz, und wie mache ich WLAN "immer an" ?*

Oh gott, du Armer^^

Da würd ich aber noch ein paar Taler in ein Win7 investieren!


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nach Neinstallation: Bildschirm flackert unregelmäßg kurz, und wie mache ich WLAN "immer an" ?*

na, so mal eben 80€ sind für mich nicht drin. Und ist ja auch nicht schlimm, Vista ist mit den ganzen updates ganz ok.


----------



## Desmodontidae (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nach Neinstallation: Bildschirm flackert unregelmäßg kurz, und wie mache ich WLAN "immer an" ?*

Ein  für deine Geduld. Nein, Vista war schon okay, aber ich steh nicht so auf Bananenprodukte. Zumal ich, dass ja auch vielen Kunden schön reden musste. Aber auch wenn ich die Bedienung vom OS schon ab Vista deutlich besser fand und eben auch die vielen neuen Möglichkeiten. So möchte ich doch als Win7 verwöhnter User nicht mehr auf Vista zurück greifen müssen. Dann doch lieber XP^^

Aber deine Zeit und die 80 euro werden kommen...


----------

